# Windows 7 - externer Monitor - Problem



## b1ba (28. Oktober 2009)

ich hab ein problem. ich habe seit gestern windows 7 auf dem rechner und hab es jetzt heute endlich geschafft den treiber für meine graka zu installieren - radeon mobility x1800. alter graka-treiber, aber es funzt zum glück. nun arbeite ich eigentlich nur mit dem externen monitor, doch ich habe es irgendwie hinbekommen, dass der externe monitor jetzt nur noch als "desktop auf diese anzeige erweitern" funktioniert und mein laptop als hauptanzeige funktioniert. unter bildschirmauflösung werden beide monitore angezeigt, jedoch kann ich den externen nicht als hauptmonitor angeben, weil dann die meldung "Die Anzeigeeinstellung konnte nicht gespeichert werden" erscheint. ansonsten könnte ich da das ganze problemlos umschalten. weiß nicht weiter. finde auch nicht mehr ein funktionierendes catalysit control center, womit ich vorher gearbeitet habe... windows + p funktioniert bei mir auch nicht. nur windows + x und damit kann ich nichts erreichen...

weiß nicht mehr weiter momentan...
vielen dank schonmal für antworten!!


wenn ich es mit dem modder versuche kommt beim restart ein bluescreen mit der fehlermeldung das was nicht stimmt und evtl. mit dem bios zu tun hat, was aber auf dem neusten stand ist und dann halt mit atibla.... muss danach das system wiederherstellen, damit ich wieder in windows reinkomme... ich will doch einfach nur mein monitor umstellen ... kann doch eigentlich nicht so kompliziert sein... grmp!! brauch einfach wieder nur das ccc aber will irgendwie nicht...

peace


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2009)

willst du den externen anstelle des notebookdisplays verwenden, oder beide gleichzeitig? wenn anstelle: vl.t musst du FN+<F-Taste> drücken? bei mienem acer zB ist FN+F5 dazu da, auf den externen umzuschalten. da ist dann so ein symbol auf der F-taste mit nem weißen und nem dunklen kleinen monitor nebeneinander.


----------

